# Chum Kil Video



## JoJo (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm interested to hear your thoughts on this video. He has been teaching Wing Chun since 1979 and has had more than 400 students.


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I'm interested to hear your thoughts on this video. He has been teaching Wing Chun since 1979 and has had more than 400 students.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

What kind of comments are you looking for and why. My chum kiu varies quite a bit from that in details.He is welcome to doing it his way.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I'm interested to hear your thoughts on this video. He has been teaching Wing Chun since 1979 and has had more than 400 students.


 
As for the form, no comment.  (and you know what I mean by that)

However, I have seen this gentleman before. I don't remember his name or lineage, but it was on a website, just don't remember the site. 

About 2 years ago, one of his students contacted me. She was going to move into this area and was looking for a Wing Chun school to continue her training. At the time, she was in California (don't remember where) and had trained with this gentleman for about a year. 

We talked through e-mail a few times. When she found out how much I charge, she said it was too much (at that time $50 a month). And that was for group classes, not privates. She was doing privates with him (so she said), and he must have done them for free. 

She sent me a picture of herself, she was young and cute, late 20's maybe. So I kinda put 2 and 2 together, maybe I was wrong. Anyway, she never came to visit my academy and that was that.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah Ha, think I found it. See the link.

http://wingchunassoc.com/schools/usa/california/

Down half way of the page, Bak Fu Dai Sifu is the title he goes by but his name is Alan R. Vasquez.  If you explore through the site, there are a lot of videos with this gentleman doing all sorts of forms.


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 9, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> Ah Ha, think I found it. See the link.
> 
> http://wingchunassoc.com/schools/usa/california/
> 
> Down half way of the page, Bak Fu Dai Sifu is the title he goes by but his name is Alan R. Vasquez.  If you explore through the site, there are a lot of videos with this gentleman doing all sorts of forms.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I clicked on the link. I won't spend time critiquing his slt.... but he mentions John D' Virgillo
as his senior.Sometime in the 1980's i visited Yeung Sifu's class in the old now obsolete Honolulu YMCA where John D was helping with Yeung's isntruction. Yeung sifu has since passed away to the best of my knowledge. John D hada deep and serious interest in wing chun and often went to HK to talk with WSL. Quite some time ago I had some email exchanges with John D.When I saw John in Hawaii he was trim... but apprently he became portly later and had some health problems.He was a school teacher till his retirement and a decent amateur historian.Some of his comments showed up on the TV History Channel on a story on Pearl Harbor.I have not heard from John in ages.

Reagrding anything further on Bak Fu Dai Sifu- I have no comment.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 9, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> Ah Ha, think I found it. See the link.
> 
> http://wingchunassoc.com/schools/usa/california/
> 
> Down half way of the page, Bak Fu Dai Sifu is the title he goes by but his name is Alan R. Vasquez.  If you explore through the site, there are a lot of videos with this gentleman doing all sorts of forms.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------
I clicked on the link. I won't spend time critiquing his slt.... but he mentions John D' Virgillo
as his senior.Sometime in the 1980's i visited Yeung Sifu's class in the old now obsolete Honolulu YMCA where John D was helping with Yeung's isntruction. Yeung sifu has since passed away to the best of my knowledge. John D had a deep and serious interest in wing chun and often went to HK to talk with WSL. Quite some time ago I had some email exchanges with John D.When I saw John in Hawaii he was trim... but apparently he became portly later and had some health problems.He was a school teacher till his retirement and a decent amateur historian.Some of his comments showed up on the TV History Channel on a story on Pearl Harbor.I have not heard from John in ages.

Regarding anything further on Bak Fu Dai Sifu- I have no comment.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## wtxs (Mar 9, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> As for the form, no comment.  (and you know what I mean by that)



Sooo ... what DO you really meant to say :hmm:


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 9, 2011)

wtxs said:


> Sooo ... what DO you really meant to say :hmm:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Maybe?


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 9, 2011)

wtxs said:


> Sooo ... what DO you really meant to say :hmm:



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   Maybe?////????What????


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 9, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> As for the form, no comment.  (and you know what I mean by that)
> 
> However, I have seen this gentleman before. I don't remember his name or lineage, but it was on a website, just don't remember the site.
> 
> ...



Gee your such a cynic Zepeda , so what if they spent a lot of time working on "Hip Power". :wink2: 

Also $50 a month is damn cheap


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 10, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> Gee your such a cynic Zepeda , so what if they spent a lot of time working on "Hip Power". :wink2:


 
You could also say they are practicing how to apply forward energy.  Cynic? Just truthful. Men will be men and women will be women. It happens more often than you might think. I've seen (and heard) several male martial arts instructors getting involved with their junior female students one to many times that the signs are very apparent. And some people are not too good at hiding it either. Especially, when on the surface, someone gives something for nothing. There is always a price to pay, nothing comes for free in this life.

Maybe it didn't happen in this case.  Only they know.  But given the odds.  A lot of women become enamored or enfatuated with their instructors.  It's that father figure they fall for, much like them wanting to be with a policeman or fireman.  The idea of a big strong protector type.  And of course, men always enjoy having their ego stroked.  So a woman showing them some attention opens the door for something to happen.  So the two kind go hand in hand, it's almost inevidable.



mook jong man said:


> Also $50 a month is damn cheap


 
That was 2 years ago. Monthly tuition is now $80 a month for 3 classes a week. Still a little cheaper than the national average, but I think it is affordable.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 10, 2011)

wtxs said:


> Sooo ... what DO you really meant to say :hmm:


 
As my Sifu said, 'if you can't say anything good about someone, don't say anything at all'.

So, no comment.


----------



## wtxs (Mar 10, 2011)

Vajramusti said:


> Regarding anything further on Bak Fu Dai Sifu- I have no comment. joy chaudhuri





zepedawingchun said:


> As my Sifu said, 'if you can't say anything good about someone, don't say anything at all'. So, no comment.



Zepeda, look what have you done ... I hope no more people join the "no comment" club, cause I'll be very lonely. :waah:

I still believes in the truth will set us free.  Regrettably, we still have to put up with the fallout of those that can't handle the truth.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 10, 2011)

wtxs said:


> Zepeda, look what have you done ... I hope no more people join the "no comment" club, cause I'll be very lonely. :waah:
> 
> I still believes in the truth will set us free. Regrettably, we still have to put up with the fallout of those that can't handle the truth.


 
I don't think I've ever read Vajramusti write anything bad about anyone. And I'm tryng to be good and not bring too much trouble my way.

Besides, coffeerox was banned, the Orphan or Red Headed Stepchild doesn't come here much anymore. If I keep it up, everyone else will quit talking to me.


----------



## Poor Uke (Mar 10, 2011)

Re. OP:

My opinion (of which I have loads not all of them valid so make of this what you will) that was just aweful. No apparent connection between the various parts of his body when turning in what was a pretty aweful stance to start with.

Love n peas Uke


----------



## wtxs (Mar 10, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> I don't think I've ever read Vajramusti write anything bad about anyone. And I'm tryng to be good and not bring too much trouble my way.
> 
> Besides, coffeerox was banned, the Orphan or Red Headed Stepchild doesn't come here much anymore. If I keep it up, everyone else will quit talking to me.



Not to worry my friend, I'll stand with you ... cause you "ROX" man!


----------



## cwk (Mar 11, 2011)

wtxs said:


> Not to worry my friend, I'll stand with you ... cause you "ROX" man!





Poor Uke said:


> Re. OP:
> 
> My opinion (of which I have loads not all of them valid so make of this what you will) that was just aweful. No apparent connection between the various parts of his body when turning in what was a pretty aweful stance to start with.
> 
> Love n peas Uke



I've got to agree with you here Poor Uke, the shifting in chor ma was not good from my point of view. For me, he's not sinking in the stance enough to start with, his front leg is way to straight and if you watch his feet when he shifts, it's all done in steps ( move left foot back to centre, then move right foot, etc,etc) instead of moving all together and the movement starting from the COG. I personally don't like the way he comes right back on his heels either.  I don't know about others on here but when i shift in chor ma, my whole foot stays in contact with the ground and I try to screw into the ground and sink a little more.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 11, 2011)

More than 400 students eh , who were they , the visually impaired ?
His execution was very rigid and rushed , almost as though he couldn't wait to get to the end and be somewhere else.

The stance was non existant , the stepping atroscious , and the upper and lower body unity of the waist was quite frankly all over the place like a dog's breakfast.

But with over 400 hundred students he must be raking it in , and probably has a care factor of 0% for anything we say.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 11, 2011)

zepedawingchun said:


> As my Sifu said, *'if you can't say anything good about someone, don't say anything at all'.*
> 
> So, no comment.


 

I liked the plants in the background


----------



## cwk (Mar 11, 2011)

yak sao said:


> I liked the plants in the background



LOL! nice one yak sao.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 11, 2011)

cwk said:


> LOL! nice one yak sao.


 
Ditto !:rofl:


----------



## wtxs (Mar 11, 2011)

cwk said:


> I've got to agree with you here Poor Uke, the shifting in chor ma was not good from my point of view. For me, he's not sinking in the stance enough to start with, his front leg is way to straight and if you watch his feet when he shifts, it's all done in steps ( move left foot back to centre, then move right foot, etc,etc) instead of moving all together and the movement starting from the COG. *I personally don't like the way he comes right back on his heels either*.  I don't know about others on here but when i shift in chor ma, my whole foot stays in contact with the ground and I try to screw into the ground and sink a little more.



Good eyes there bro ... some linage do shift on the heels, but his toes are like10 feet off the ground.  I wonder what will happen to his balance, and not to mention his knee when get pop with an low kick during the shifting transition.


----------



## bully (Mar 11, 2011)

Well at least I am qualified not to comment, I can't see the bloody vid as I am in China and no tube allowed:soapbox:

I am hoping to start the second form in the very near future so some of these comments have been interesting for me.
Would it be an idea on here to have stickys for each form and then we can discuss each one, our differences and ideas in one place?? Just a thought.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 11, 2011)

bully said:


> Well at least I am qualified not to comment, I can't see the bloody vid as I am in China and no tube allowed:soapbox:
> 
> I am hoping to start the second form in the very near future so some of these comments have been interesting for me.
> *Would it be an idea on here to have stickys for each form and then we can discuss each one, our differences and ideas in one place?? Just a thought.*


 

I think that would be a fantastic idea if it wouldn't turn into one big p****r measuring contest


----------



## Poor Uke (Mar 15, 2011)

yak sao said:


> I think that would be a fantastic idea if it wouldn't turn into one big p****r measuring contest


 
Which I would win of course.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor Uke said:


> Which I would win of course.


 

braggart


----------



## cwk (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor Uke said:


> Which I would win of course.



Don't care if I win or lose, I just like whipping it out in public.:uhohh:
Besides, it's not the size of the boat, it's the motion in the ocean.


----------



## Domino (Mar 25, 2011)

Similar to our lineage, i would say a bit over exaggerated in parts ...... as to how I have been shown it off sigung.


----------



## JoJo (Apr 18, 2011)

I talked to Sifu Alan "Bak Fu" Vasquez and he claims to be one in 2-3 best Wing Chun schools in the state.  He said he doesn't hold anything back like other schools do and that he can teach you Wing Chun in a year and then you become a Sifu and can teach your own students.


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 18, 2011)

No comment...


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 18, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I talked to Sifu Alan "Bak Fu" Vasquez . . . . . . . and that he can teach you Wing Chun in a year  . . . . .


 
Really?  Hush! ! !  Don't tell my students this, I don't want them to know I'm cheating them and that they can learn Wing Chun in a year and be a sifu.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 18, 2011)

One year??????? I must be on the WC short bus


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 18, 2011)

You probably could learn it all in one year , but the big question is how much would you have internalised and assimilated what you have been taught ?

Not very much would probably be the answer , just skill in Chi Sau alone takes many years of training before the reactions become automatic.

It's not like the friggin Matrix where you can upload the stuff into your brain , you've got to put in the hard yards physically and mentally , consistantly over a long period of time.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 19, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> It's not like the friggin Matrix where you can upload the stuff into your brain. . . . .


 
It's not?  Someone needs to tell that guy then.


----------



## hunt1 (Apr 19, 2011)

While not a big fan of the way he performed chum kui and based on the quality of what is shown I would not advise anyone to train with him. On a pure time spent basis a year is reasonable if you are full time training.

 40 hours per week for 50 weeks is 2000 hours of instruction. Most schools seem to offer classes 3 times per week for 1 to 1.5 hours. If we say a student has on average 4 hours of instruction per week for 50 weeks that is 200 hours of instruction per year. So looked at this way 1 year of full time training would equal 10 years of average training.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 19, 2011)

hunt1 said:


> While not a big fan of the way he performed chum kui and based on the quality of what is shown I would not advise anyone to train with him. On a pure time spent basis a year is reasonable if you are full time training.
> 
> 40 hours per week for 50 weeks is 2000 hours of instruction. Most schools seem to offer classes 3 times per week for 1 to 1.5 hours. If we say a student has on average 4 hours of instruction per week for 50 weeks that is 200 hours of instruction per year. So looked at this way 1 year of full time training would equal 10 years of average training.


 

The paradigm I have always heard is it takes 8000-10000 hours to master a skill. Whether it be a musical insrument, plumbing or MA.
So if someone were to train 4 hours per day, 5 days per week that's only 1000 hours per year
(taking 2 weeks off) So even if you double that you're still looking at 4 years.
I agree WC can be taught quicker than most teach it,but one year to sifu is pushing it. 
Now, if a person were to go ape**** and go by your model, they could certainly learn WC in a year, but I would stll maintain it would take more years (many more years) to master. It just takes things  a while to soak in and become a part of you.


----------



## wtxs (Apr 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I talked to Sifu Alan *"Bak Fu"* Vasquez and *he claims to be one in 2-3 best Wing Chun schools in the state*.  He said he doesn't hold anything back like other schools do and that *he can teach you Wing Chun in a year and then you become a Sifu* and can teach your own students.



From what you had posted, the man's ego is 10X OF kING kONG.  By his title of "Bak Fu", I take it to meant "White Tiger" ... impressive indeed.

I can almost see the MacDojo sign hanging above his door ... NEEEXT!


----------



## traveler01 (Apr 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I'm interested to hear your thoughts on this video. He has been teaching Wing Chun since 1979 and has had more than 400 students.



I know a guy who studied there briefly.  Bak Fu may have had 400 students, but I hear that only a few stick around after a year or so.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 20, 2011)

traveler01 said:


> I know a guy who studied there briefly. Bak Fu may have had 400 students, but I hear that only a few stick around after a year or so.


 
Well of course, his curriculum is set up for 1 year and then they should leave. . . . as sifus.


----------



## wtxs (Apr 20, 2011)

traveler01 said:


> I know a guy who studied there briefly.  Bak Fu may have had 400 students, but I hear that only a few stick around after a year or so.




That in itself should tell you some thing is not cool in paradise.


----------

